# Rebelrock thread!



## sassy*girl (Jul 21, 2005)

Hey all,

As we all probably know, MAC is releasing their Rebelrock collection today. Post any hauls, questions, price inquiries and picture posts regarding this collection in this thread in order to be better-organized and easy to find for everyone who has something to share about Rebelrock. Thanks! Happy posting, Specktra members


----------



## Star (Jul 21, 2005)

Well this thread did not exist when I started my "underwhelmed" thread.  Feel free to delete it, as I shall repost here.

I was totally underwhelmed.  Anybody else?

I saw it this morning. The eyeshadows are chalky for the most part, the only shade that appealed to me was Banshee but it's a Lustre and the texture was all gritty. The Glitz Glosses are so full of chunky glitter, it reminded me of the cheap stuff you find at Wal-Mart for little girls to play dress-up with.

I can't imagine wearing that shade of blue (the pigment) myself so that was not an option.

They didn't have the lipsticks or lipglasses out yet.


----------



## canadiangirl_1117 (Jul 21, 2005)

I'm waiting for the site to put the RR stuff up.  They've got GoldPlay, I'm waiting to order the LG's soo hurry up MAC online!


----------



## wolfmaster (Jul 21, 2005)

Totally agree that this collection did not excite me at all, except the skinfinish. The e/s are bleh.... maybe little minx, but they are all simliar to other colours. Those glitz gloss are just gross with big chunks of glitter. Now, skin finish is reall nice, i only got Stereo Rose coz it can be used like a  blush.


----------



## Sanne (Jul 21, 2005)

what are you all getting from it?? I really want blue p/m, say yeah e/s, living pink e/s. I'm still doubting about the indy girl lipgstick and little minx e/s, so if you wanna push me into buying those too, go ahead 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol!


----------



## canadiangirl_1117 (Jul 21, 2005)

Indie Girl looks sooo pretty 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'm on a super super budget until I find out if I get this job or not, so only the Porcelain Pink s/f and Pink Clash lg for me.  

Would anyone be willing to swap me for a sample of the blue piggie?  I'd never use a jar of it so I can't justify buying it.


----------



## sassy*girl (Jul 21, 2005)

Indy Girl l/s looks good, I'm still debating on whether I should get the eyeshadows or not. Say Yeah, Living Pink and Little Minx kinda spark an interest, but I think I need to see them first at the counter. We'll see, we'll see...

Sanne, blue looks great on you! Do you have any other blue p/m?


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jul 21, 2005)

I've ordered (This morning from the Pro Store):

- Living Pink e/s
- Little Minx e/s
- Anti-Establishment e/s
- Say Yeah e/s
- Pink Clash l/g
- Stereo Rose Mineralize Skinfinish

I also asked samples for Blue pigment and Metal Rock Mineralize Skinfinish. 

And other stuff (Not from Rebel Rock or Gold Play): Electra e/s, Pink Freeze e/s, Swish e/s, 1 empty quad and Turquatic perfume.


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


I had a live chat on the MAC website yesterday, here is a copy of it:

Hello. Thank you for your interest in M·A·C Cosmetics. My name is Amy. How may I assist you?

Kristelle: Yay I was hoping it was to be you Amy!! I wish you remember me!

Amy: Hi Kristelle!

Amy: How are you!

Kristelle: Fine! You? Not too busy with Rebel Rock? LOL

Amy: I'm very well! Verrrry busy with Rebel Rock! It is such an amazing collection, right?

Kristelle: Probably  I want a lot of stuff from Rebel Rock and Gold Play, but didn't had the chance so see it yet, I'll call tomorrow, that's why I NEEEEED to talk to you today!

Kristelle: the chance TO (sorry) see it yet

Amy: Yes, the Goldplay collection is amazing too! The Mineralize Skinfinishes are so amazing!

Kristelle: Yes! Too bad they're limited edition, need to buy more at the same time!  I have 5-6 questions, is it okay if it's about Rebel Rock and Gold Play? Yesterday, the MA said she wasn't able to talk about it yet.

Amy: Yes, Kristelle!

Amy: Of course,

Amy: Let me know your questions......

Kristelle: What's the difference between Metal Rock and So Ceylon? Is it me or Metal Rock sounds darker and less pinky?

Amy: You are right, Kristelle, Metal Rock is very deep - like a chocolate. Where as So Ceylon - it looks like our GOLDEN Bronzing powder with a unique pink shimmer effect.

Kristelle: So if I already have So Ceylon (I LOVE it!), I still need Metal Rock? Can I wear it as a bronzer even if my skin isn't dark?

Amy: Metal Rock is going to be a very dark bronzer for you,

Kristelle. If you want a bronzer, I prefer you to go for our STEREO ROSE Mineralize Skinfinish.

Kristelle: Seriously I can wear it as a bronzer? It's not too coral? It's already on my list!

Amy: No it is more of a golden/coral. Perfect bronzer for us fair skinned gals.

Amy: ; >

Kristelle: Ok!! Thanks!

Kristelle: Now, how would you compare Say Yeah to Paradisco?

Kristelle: The texture is probably better (I really like Veluxe Pearl!), but is it similar in color?

Amy: Yes, they are very close, but the Veluxe Pearls tend to have a richer pigment to them. I would say it is slightly stronger but still a peach like Paradisco

Kristelle: So a more pigmented Paradisco?

Amy: Yes, that is correct

Kristelle: And how is Living Pink compared to Pink Papillon? Brighter? Darker?

Amy: Extremely close, yes definitely a little brighter. I would say it has a light gold pearl to it too. It is more of a butter pink (a yellow pink).

Kristelle: I'll buy Anti-Establishment, and want another silver to wear with it, but lighter, which one do you recommend?

Amy: Yes, for a lighter silver to wear with it, do our FILAMENT Lustre Eye Shadow.

Amy: Click here for the Eye Shadow page.

Kristelle: Oops I don't like lustre formula 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was thinking about Silver Ring or Electra, but Silver R. is probably too dark?

Amy: Yes, do the Electra Eye Shadow as the Silver Ring almost has the same deepness as the Anti-Establishment. Electra will give you a better contrast as it is lighter.

Kristelle: Yay thanks!

Kristelle: 2 more questions and I'm done!

Amy: Sure!

Kristelle: Little Minx: Is it more blue or purple? I can't really see the color on the website.

Amy: It is definitely more of a plum/mauve medium intensity and has a slight pink shimmer effect.

Kristelle: And how is Pink Clash? I heard it was like Flash Of Flesh, but in a pink version, is it true?

Amy: To me it is more peachy/pink.

Amy: It would be a little deeper than Flash of Flesh - not as nude

Amy: It is described as a golden peach with a pearl finish.

Kristelle: Ok thanks!

Kristelle: I don't have others questions, thank you so much!

Amy: Thank you so much Kristelle! It was great talking to you again!!

Amy: Let me know if you need anything else.

Kristelle: Sure, See you next time! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Good bye!

Amy: Bye!! You may close the chat window by clicking the "X" at top right once. You will be able to request that a copy of this chat be emailed to you as well as answer a few questions about your experience.


----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------


I'm so excited, I want my stuff before this weekend! On my list, I had 4 samples I really wanted, but I was too shy to ask for all of them... Stupid me.


----------



## sassy*girl (Jul 21, 2005)

Awesome! That was very informative 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm gonna look into Stereo Rose, I think.

[Off topic: I never knew your name PrettyKitty! Kristelle is a nice name!]


----------



## thegirlgotsoul (Jul 21, 2005)

Little Minx shadow is AWESOME. I just absolutely LOVE it. I think I am going to have to buy a backup now.

I also am really happy with my Blitz & Glitz Fluidliner.


----------



## midnightlouise (Jul 21, 2005)

I ordered quite a bit on Tuesday...and it'll be here tomorrow! Yay me! I got all the LE e/s, Porcelain Pink & Stereo Rose, and Oi Oi Oi & Pink Clash l/g.  I'm going to the freestanding store tomorrow night to look at the lippies & do B2M


----------



## sassy*girl (Jul 21, 2005)

I'd like to get a lippie from this collection for a B2M but I don't exactly have six empties right now. Hmmm *thinks of what she can 'empty'*


----------



## Star (Jul 21, 2005)

I saw Stereo Rose this morning.  I am NC20 to 25, and the MA thought it would be too dark for me, she'd rather I went with Porcelain Pink (which I did).

I didn't try it on my skin (Stereo Rose) but in the compact it is a dark corally-pink with gold IIRC.

As Amy said, Metal Rock was incredibly dark.

Gold Deposit was a deep burnished gold (I passed).


----------



## lola336 (Jul 21, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyKitty* 
_I've ordered (This morning from the Pro Store):

I also asked samples for Blue pigment and Metal Rock Mineralize Skinfinish._






Prettykitty...how do you go about asking for a sample...I want to try out the metal rock but not sure if i can just ask...ill be buying other stuff...u have any pointers?

well..online i ordered the porcelain pink and blue pigment....i wanted to check the rest of the stuff out in person...i cant wait to go...i also got goldbit and orange tangent since my mac was sold out.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jul 21, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sassy*girl* 
_Awesome! That was very informative 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm gonna look into Stereo Rose, I think.

[Off topic: I never 

knew your name PrettyKitty! Kristelle is a nice name!]_

 
Yeah, Amy is a sweetie!! 

Thanks, you'll have to tell me your name now.


----------



## PrettyKitty (Jul 21, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lola336* 
_ Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyKitty* 
I've ordered (This morning from the Pro Store):

I also asked samples for Blue pigment and Metal Rock Mineralize Skinfinish.






Prettykitty...how do you go about asking for a sample...I want to try out the metal rock but not sure if i can just ask...ill be buying other stuff...u have any pointers?

well..online i ordered the porcelain pink and blue pigment....i wanted to check the rest of the stuff out in person...i cant wait to go...i also got goldbit and orange tangent since my mac was sold out._






You can't get sample from the website! But from a counter, you only need to ask!


----------



## lola336 (Jul 21, 2005)

Hmm,...ok ill try it..I went in once and the MA gave me 3 pigment samples....cause I wasnt sure on some of the colors...but i didnt think you could just say hey i want a sample..in a nice way of course..i thought you had to be offered one...ok thanks for the help!


----------



## Sushi_Flower (Jul 21, 2005)

I'm a natural girl so this collection is a no go for me just by looking at the promo pic..although i do like accents of bright colours but if i don't like i save money


----------



## sassy*girl (Jul 21, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyKitty* 
_Yeah, Amy is a sweetie!! 

Thanks, you'll have to tell me your name now. _

 
I remember Amy! She's really helpful. I remember her replying to some of my MAC inquiry things from their website.

Haha, it's Rina... but people just usually shorten it (as if it weren't short enough) to Reen 


Back to Rebelrock, is anyone thinking of getting those glitter things? The Glitz Gloss?

The website still says coming soon for the RR products... hehe.


----------



## askewchick (Jul 21, 2005)

Yesterday I picked up a few things from the collection:

Say, Yeah! - This is a versatile pinky peach shadow and has the great veluxe pearl texture, but the same look can be acheived with Melon or Deckchair pigment.  I'll still use it, but I think there are more distinctive items in this collection.

Pink Clash - Again with the versatility.  This is kind of a hybrid lipglass of Nymphette, Flash of Flesh and Moonstone.  I'll wear it a lot, but there are enough substitutes that I won't be heartbroken when it is gone.

Blitz & Glitz - The difference between this and the Blacktrack fluidline is faint at best.  There is a *slight* golden sheen to this one, but it is nothing spectacular and is only evident if you're looking up close.  I adore fluidlines and this is great, but it is basically another black.

Non-Conformist - This is a great, but bright true violet.  This is a nice alternative liner for those looking for something to go with their purples that doesn't just show up too dark (like Macroviolet).  

I'm going back for Indie Girl and Living Pink (possibly Anti-Establishment and Little Minx as well).  None of the Glitz glosses impressed me at all.  The whole concept reeked of drugstore.  Oi Oi Oi! looked cool, but not quite right for my skintone.  I already have the discontinued Blue pigment, so there was no point in bothering with this one.  The lipsticks looked not so hot aside from Indie Girl.


----------



## moonrevel (Jul 21, 2005)

I commented on this on lj as well, but man was the Rebel Rock display poorly designed!  Someone was definitely out to lunch on this one.  There was no place for the pigment, the eyeshadows didn't really seem to fit, and the lipsticks were really stuck in there.  I envision lots of chipped testers in this collection.  

And am I the only one who thought the Glitz Glosses were sort of cute?


----------



## black mamba (Jul 21, 2005)

I ordered

Banshee e/s
Oi! Oi! Oi! and Plink Clash l/g
New Vegas skinfinish
and the blue piggie

I know I'm going to hate myself later for not getting Anti-Establishment.


----------



## MACgirl (Jul 21, 2005)

i jsut cvame back from the mac store here, and returned with *drumroll* pink clash lipglass....and thats it!!!!!!!!!!!!!AHHH, lol, they had to get it that from the back, becuase they were checking in reblerock stuff, but i wanted the shadows and blue pigment, the shadows were still being checked in while blue pigmewnt stil lwasnt recived yet....joe the manager said to return in about four days...im so thier! lloll, and i turned in my app and resume!!!! i hope i get the job!! hey i got asked if i worked at mac today(wearing all black to turn in app and res) thats was so good to hear especially today!


----------



## roxybc (Jul 21, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *moonrevel* 
_I commented on this on lj as well, but man was the Rebel Rock display poorly designed!  Someone was definitely out to lunch on this one.  There was no place for the pigment, the eyeshadows didn't really seem to fit, and the lipsticks were really stuck in there.  I envision lots of chipped testers in this collection.  

And am I the only one who thought the Glitz Glosses were sort of cute?_

 
I totally agree!  The shadows looked as if the might even fall out of the display!!

I too was underwhelemed by this collection. I had really high hopes for this one, and was planning on buying most of the shadows and the lipglasses.  In the end all I bought was Blitz and Glitz Fluidliner, but I'll probably go back for Shimpane (sp?) mineralized skin finish tomorrow.

Oh, and I didn't see the blue pigment at all, but I had no interest in buying that anyway.


----------



## Arlossiel (Jul 21, 2005)

I wasn't crazy about this collection.  It was cute, but not "wow!"
And here in Canada we apparently aren't getting the blue pigment?  It never showed up on our site, there's no space for it on the display and when I asked my MA she said they decided to pull it at the last minute.  Grr.  I may have to beg a CP off of someone.


----------



## canadiangirl_1117 (Jul 21, 2005)

Well that went totally different directions than I thought it would.

Rebel Rock--NADA.  I was going to get Pink Clash but it looks soo similar to Nymphette in all the pics and swatches I've seen, that honestly, I couldn't do it.  thought about Living Pink, but I think it'd be too bright.  

So I got 2 Skinfinishes instead.  Stereo Rose and Porcelain Pink.


----------



## Moppit (Jul 21, 2005)

They have the pigment in Canada.  I was at the Bay/Bayshore in Ottawa today and it was just beside the display.


----------



## Arlossiel (Jul 21, 2005)

Really?  Our MA didn't really have a good excuse for why it wasn't there, maybe it just wasn't included in the shipment or something.  Do you think it's worth having?


----------



## Jude (Jul 21, 2005)

Just got back from Macy's and here is my haul, it was less than expected.  I was disappointed in the LGs, they were not meant for my olive toned skin.  I looked like a glossy lipped corpse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Anyway, here is my swag:

Glitz Gloss in Girl's Got It:  I was ready to hate these from the negative buzz floating about but it looked so great when I applied it to my skin.  Very shimmery and the chunkiness is actually lessened upon application.  

Eyeshadows: Living Pink, Little Minx, Anti Establishment, Banshee (love this), Say Yeah.

Lipstick:  Rebel Rose.  Looks kinda like Moxie with a shimmery effect.  Goes on smoother and lighter than Moxie too.

Skin Finish: These are GORGEOUS!!!!! I was only going to get one but I got three.  Love these like I love puppies.  I got:  Stereo Rose, Metal Rock and Gold Deposit.

Blue Pigment:  I would never not get a pigment.


----------



## shriekingviolet (Jul 21, 2005)

I have a sample of blue pigment from before it was d/c, and it's practically identical to freshwater e/s, so if you can't find it where you are, I'd just pick up freshwater.  

Can anyone compare Little Minx to Whim mineralized e/s from last summer?  When I went to the counter I thought Little Minx looked really close in color to something I've either seen or have but couldn't put my finger on what until after I had already left, but once I got home and went through my makeup I thought it looked awfully close to Whim.  Anyone have a chance to compare them more closely than I did?


----------



## rouquinne (Jul 21, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Moppit* 
_They have the pigment in Canada.  I was at the Bay/Bayshore in Ottawa today and it was just beside the display._

 
aha!!!

another Ottawa member!!!






they had it at the St. Laurent store this afternoon too!

i got Pink Clash and Indie Girl.

i'm giving serious thought to picking up Banshee, but it looks a LOT like Naked Lunch - or is that just me????


----------



## Star (Jul 21, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *moonrevel* 
_I commented on this on lj as well, but man was the Rebel Rock display poorly designed!  Someone was definitely out to lunch on this one._

 
HAHAHA!  You're so right!  The MAs were bitching about it too.  They would take the time to press all the e/s pots back in their slots, and the first time anyone takes out ONE e/s, they ALL popped right back out!  I made a comment about Quality Control being out to lunch


----------



## killfemme (Jul 21, 2005)

I got Indie Girl, Livin' Pink and Banshee. I LOVVEE Banshee, its so pretty. I'm getting some Skin Finishes soon.


----------



## shriekingviolet (Jul 21, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rouquinne* 
_i'm giving serious thought to picking up Banshee, but it looks a LOT like Naked Lunch - or is that just me????_

 
Banshee is darker and almost mauvish on me, where as Naked Lunch is lighter, sheerer and more pink/peach.  I wouldn't use NL as any more than a brow highlight as lighter colors don't show up on me and they just look like frostier versions of my skin color  (I'm a NW20, btw).  Banshee is dark enough I'd definitely use it as a lid color, possibly even in the crease.

In any case, I now have both and definitely think they're different enough to own both.  Might even wear them together!


----------



## danadel (Jul 21, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *PrettyKitty* 
_

Kristelle: Now, how would you compare Say Yeah to Paradisco?

Kristelle: The texture is probably better (I really like Veluxe Pearl!), but is it similar in color?

Amy: Yes, they are very close, but the Veluxe Pearls tend to have a richer pigment to them. I would say it is slightly stronger but still a peach like Paradisco

Kristelle: So a more pigmented Paradisco?

Amy: Yes, that is correct

Kristelle: And how is Living Pink compared to Pink Papillon? Brighter? Darker?

Amy: Extremely close, yes definitely a little brighter. I would say it has a light gold pearl to it too. It is more of a butter pink (a yellow pink)


Kristelle: Little Minx: Is it more blue or purple? I can't really see the color on the website.

Amy: It is definitely more of a plum/mauve medium intensity and has a slight pink shimmer effect.

_

 
Would it be possible for someone to do swatch comparisons for us of:

Say Yeah v. Paradisco or comparable
Living Pink v. Pink Papilliion
Little Minx v. whatever....?

I'd love to not have to get those if they're similar to other stuff..... Thanks if anyone can do it


----------



## midnightlouise (Jul 21, 2005)

Ok, somebody on MUA mentioned that Indie Girl was like Sunnyboy in l/s form, anybody have any thoughts on that?  I looked at Alexa's pics (awesome, btw) and I'm still not sure.  Can anyone make a comparison?


----------



## AlliSwan (Jul 21, 2005)

*color comparisons& disappointments*

I was sooooo jonesed for this collection and I kept going BAH at the people saying it was a disappointment, but....it kinda was. I didn't buy ANY of the shadows (little minx was exactly like violet pigment mixed with parisienne which I wear all the time, say yeah was too much like melon, anti-establishment is too much like silver ring, vellum well yeah, little pink too much like pink papillon, etc., etc., etc....). I didn't like the lipsticks--not my colors, but I did get sweetie with B2M. I wasn't planning on getting either fluidliner bc the purple looked too bright and i'm too pale for black liner, but they both surprised me so I got em....and I got stereo rose bc i love my blush to stand out...PHEW! But a lot wasn't fab. I hated the lipglosses and didn't like the glitz packaging. And the display was horrible. Cute but did  NOT function correctly.


----------



## Lo-Fi_Thriller (Jul 21, 2005)

i gots five eyeshadows excluding Vellum since i have it... 2 glitzglosses Ramoneo and Afterparty (its a bummer they have all the pretty shimmer on top and barely any inside), both lipglasses, 2 lipsticks Punkin and Indie Girl, Both the fluidliners and a sample of the blue pigment since i have freshwater...

its ok but im so mad they didnt have any 15 pan palettes will anyone do a CP for me? i will pay 15$ (12.50 for palette and the rest for shipping it to me ) i would gladly appreciate it..


----------



## Jen1234 (Jul 21, 2005)

dirtyfishydish- your swatch just convinced me to buy stereorose! it looks so pretty.


----------



## ladybugz07 (Jul 22, 2005)

Today's Rebelrock haul:

Living Pink, Anti-Establishment, Say Yeah, Vellum, Little Minx & Banshee eyeshadows
Blitz & Glitz fluidline
Oi Oi Oi l/g
Rebel Rose l/s (B2M)
Stereo Rose skinfinish

I'm depotting the e/s and going back for Indie Girl l/s and maybe another skinfinish...


----------



## laceymeow (Jul 22, 2005)

i am so in love with indie girl!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 i just got it today and i just know i'm gonna need a few back-ups.


----------



## Demosthenes (Jul 22, 2005)

Jumping in, because I'm not sure whether this is the right place to put our hauls (sorry mods, but feel free to move this if necessary)!

I'm pretty orgasmic right now.  I love the skinfinishes to death, and I redid my makeup twice since getting home from MAC, LOL.  I'll probably play with the collection more this weekend.


----------



## sassy*girl (Jul 22, 2005)

Whoa, those skinfinishes look lovely 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Nice haul!


----------



## Demosthenes (Jul 22, 2005)

Thanks!  I went back and read the rest of the thread.  I wasn't as disappointed as everyone, although I did empty out the other two lipsticks (not my color) and I passed on the non LE stuff.

Actually, Rebelrock was pretty awesome for me, because a lot of the shadows are frost finishes, which I like.  The glitz glosses take some getting used to, but I'm pretty sure I'll be able to find a use for it somehow.

I tried the Blitz and Glitz fluidline, and it actually looks really pretty on.  It's kind of like Buried Treasure though, so if you have BT you can pass on the fluidline.


----------



## melozburngr (Jul 22, 2005)

anyone else dislike the texture of the indie girl?  its hell putting it on, sooooo not smooth... it actually pulls my lips and yeah.. feels rough..


----------



## killfemme (Jul 22, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melozburngr* 
_anyone else dislike the texture of the indie girl?  its hell putting it on, sooooo not smooth... it actually pulls my lips and yeah.. feels rough.._

 
I noticed it was a little odd, but its mostly cause of the shimmery stuff in it, I don't mind that much, especially with a light pink gloss overtop ;]


----------



## Demosthenes (Jul 22, 2005)

I always use clear TLC when I use frost lipsticks (they can be drying).  Try a balm underneath maybe?


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Jul 22, 2005)

I just bought  Living Pink and Banshee and  Blitz & Glitz Fluidliner..  not impressed with the  Glitz Gloss

Might go back for Anti Estab.  Dunno about that.. and the Lipglass...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oi Oi Oi


----------



## mspixieears (Jul 22, 2005)

I posted what I ordered under the haul thread, but here it is again anyway. Initially I was only going to get the 2 fluidlines but ended up with:

the 2 fluidlines plus
Anti-Establishment & Banshee e/s
Oi Oi Oi l/g
Vellum (which I'd wanted for eons) in pro pan

I also ordered Parfait Amour pro pan, Pink Grapefruit l/g from C-Squeeze

I think Blitz & Glitz will make a better eyeshadow than actual liner, that way you'll be able to see the gold glitter. People have said they use their f/l as bases sometimes, so I'm going to try it with that one.


----------



## rouquinne (Jul 22, 2005)

thanks, violet!  i'll see if i can get someone to try Banshee on me.  i wear Naked Lunch on it's own quite a bit - i'm NC15-20.


----------



## Viva_la_MAC_Girl (Jul 22, 2005)

Quote:

  I think Blitz & Glitz will make a better eyeshadow than actual liner, that way you'll be able to see the gold glitter. People have said they use their f/l as bases sometimes, so I'm going to try it with that one.  
 
Thats excatly what my MAC M/A said.  She said it made a great smokey eye...


----------



## Shanneran (Jul 23, 2005)

my bay mac had the blue pigment (chinook mall) but it was hiding... i practically had to run behind the counter and pounce on it haha.... it wasnt on display at all... it was hiding at the bottle of a jar filled with lipglosses.... i saw blue.... dug the hand in and did a victory dance.. thank god the people there know im a freak or would have been slightly embarrased by myself.. i picked up some skinfinishes, the 187 brush, an irridescent powder, indie girl, some other lipsticks, and the tailormade irr. powder in coupe de chic


----------



## Jen1234 (Jul 24, 2005)

I must be in the make up minority because I really liked the entire Rebelrock collection. My favorites are probably Pink Clash and Little Minx.


----------



## nicole (Jul 24, 2005)

Hi all! Not new here but this is my first time posting a reply!

I checked out Little Minx e/s yesterday, it's very pretty but it looks similar to Plum (from Madame Butterfly). Anyone has both of them who can do a swatch? 

Thanks so much!


----------



## lola336 (Jul 24, 2005)

Here is what I got so far: Blue pigment, say yeah and living pink e/s, i had shimpagne  and now i have porcelain pink, stereo rose & gold deposit. She also gave me a sample (YEAH!!!) of the blitz & glitz cause I wanted to get it but I wasnt thrilled on the lack of gold glitter...so she sent me off with some to try it out. I think ill have to get it even though there isnt enough gold in it for my taste. Oh and just to let everyone know..when i was contemplating the metal rock..the MA told me they only got in 30 of each s/f and only 10 bottles of the blue pigment...can you believe that....so now im going back to get more stuff..lol


----------



## sigwing (Jul 25, 2005)

Quote:

  Hi all! Not new here but this is my first time posting a reply!  
 
 Ditto Nicole!

I got the New Vegas and Metal Rock skin finishes from Nordstrom today, and couldn't tell what they were doing because of the sheerness, but then I thought after trying the Metal Rock I looked like I'd gotten some sun!   Without looking like I'd used bronzer or tanning stuff....really a sheer & natural effect.  And Banshee is the eyeshadow I've been looking for for a long time!  I'd recently rediscovered Modesty out of a palette I have & of course it was an LE just in that palette, and Banshee is similar on me, maybe lighter but still a great nude type shade with a little sparkle.  I haven't tried my Anti-Establishment yet.

I've made so many hauls lately, I need to have myself committed!  The ladies at my local counter gave me an 800# to order the palette boxes, so I don't have to spend twice as much on one off ebay, and the nice person on the phone said I could order any of the colors except LE's in the pans to put in them, so I wouldn't have to depot any except the LE's.   I had no idea....I've seen them on ebay so I thought they were just available to the pros, but hadn't bought any myself.  me=duh  Now I'm becoming an obsessed palette designer in my kitchen!

Oh....and so now I'm hoarding Banshee.....


----------



## FemmeNoir (Jul 29, 2005)

Does anyone know when RR is coming out in Asia?

Thanks!
LeeAnn


----------



## lilu (Jul 29, 2005)

RR has been out in Singapore for about a week now


----------



## Colorqueen (Aug 3, 2005)

Blue pigment looks awesome mixed with Girl About Town lipstick.  It is identical to Stiletto.  That is a big thing for me because since they D/c stiletto, I have been quite upset.

I wear that color a lot.  It is my fav of all time.  

So that was the best RR thing for me.

Non conformist was good too.  That is all I got.


----------



## mspixieears (Aug 4, 2005)

Bah, I caved and got Rebelrose l/s & Pink Clash l/g - don't think Oi times 3 will suit me at all. It looks ghastly next to my skintone. 

I'm a bit disappointed that Non-Conformist looks so similar to Iris Eyes...I know it's NOT the same but it's not different enough to me. I'm lusting after Macroviolet, which is distinctly different. Perhaps I should've passed on N-C.

Does anyone know if Little Minx e/s looks like UD's UV-B? The possibility that they do was the deterrent to me getting LM...hope I'm right so I can't kick myself for missing out.


----------



## blackkittychick (Aug 28, 2005)

IS New Vegas a good highlighter?  Or is it chunky and sparkly?  BEcause I don't really want a pure gold color, I don't want to look tannish adn bronzy.  I'd rather have a highlight, and whitish pinkish shades look funny on me.


----------

